# Ready to buy a PS3, but with prices all the same, where do I buy?



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

My Panny BD-P605 from Costco is going back today. The firmware update didn't help much. Twice it has played BR's with no sound for no reason and it also will not load burned cd's sometimes. That and ever since i updated the FW it pops when it changes functions. 

So, I'm ready to pull the trigger on a PS3 Slim 120Gb. They are everywhere for $299. The question is where do I buy it since all the prices are the same? What do I look for in an e-tailer? Free shipping and warranty I guess?

I will be using my AmEx card so that extends whatever warranty Sony gives by one full year.

Costco down the road has a bundle for 329 but it has a game, which I do not want, and I would have to pay taxes.

Any ideas where to buy one of these beauties?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Shame you did not pick one up Black Friday as BB was offering crazy package deals that were well worth paying the tax for.

Since you are looking to save on tax and want free shipping, I would guess Amazon. I would also look around your local big box stores to make sure there are not any other package bundles that might make it worthwhile to buy locally.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

I thought about that except I am not looking for a bundle, because I'm looking at this as a BR player and not a gaming system. So the bundle I would be interested in is "$100 gift card", etc.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Understood. I think BB or Wal Mart were offering a 50 Dollar gift card with purchase. They still might be.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Rancho5 said:


> I'm looking at this as a BR player and not a gaming system..


Why not get a blu-ray player? the PS3 has no IR support for universal remotes.


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

lsiberian said:


> Why not get a blu-ray player? the PS3 has no IR support for universal remotes.


Basically, because from what I have read it is the "best bang for the buck" blu-ray player there is and I cannot afford an Oppo. My theater is not so large that I need an universal remote.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I know its not much and probably many other places offer the same, but there is no tax and free shipping via the Shack Electronics Store.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> I know its not much and probably many other places offer the same, but there is no tax and free shipping via the Shack Electronics Store.


That's where I'd buy it. Nothing like buying from folks you know run a good shop.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I will second picking up the PS3 at Shop here. And also agree that it is a drag that PS3 uses Bluetooth for the Remote Control.

As far as best bang for the buck, in the first year or two, this was decidedly the case as it was actually the cheapest BDP for some time. This was due to Sony selling the initial PS3's at a 240 Dollar loss wholesale as it cost 840 Dollars to manufacture the 60gb PS3.

These days, with players available for around 100 Dollars, the value proposition is not quite the same. However, the PS3 offers a great deal of functionality. A top notch gaming system, zero concerns about Blu Ray Discs playing on the PS3, a hard drive to store music, and much more. 

The virtually guaranteed playback and steady firmware updates is huge as many Players have issues with certain discs that render the disc unplayable until a FW update. In addition, the PS3 is one of the fastest loading BDP's out there.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Got it at Costco for 329 inc. wireless controller, remote, and a game, but especially the Costco warranty, which is basically lifetime. Gaming systems do not come under their electronic exceptions, like TV's and DVD players.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats... that is a good deal and you will enjoy it... :T


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

So being a relative newb...what are the optimal settings I should use?

I have an Onkyo 705, Epson 6100 1080p PJ, and SVS speakers all around, all using a single HDMI.

When I get into menus that mention bitstream, hertz, etc I get lost so is there a page of "optimal settings" anyone can send me? I've looked and all the things I've seen are for RGB, old TV's etc.

Any help appreciated!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Did you get the new PS3 Slim? If so, set it to bitstream out/yes for both DVD and BD.
Video settings: 1080P and those are the most important settings to get right.
If there are any specific options you see that do not make sense, post them.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

For the life of me I could not find where to set the PS3 to bitstream or the Onkyo to "Auto".

Here is what it says when playing a blu-ray: "DVD THX CINEMA"

Above that, the little icons say PCM MULTICH HDMI. Above that it says even smaller DTS. TO the right of both of those it says Audyssey THX and above that it says NEO 6

Is it right even though I didn't do anything?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
No. You need to go into the setup of the PS3 and enable bitstream out. That is why it is saying PCM when the Onkyo should be displaying True HD or DTS-MA. Should be under Audio Settings or Blu Ray settings. Currently the PS3 is configured to decode the soundtrack of the Blu Ray Disc. You do not need to set anything on the Onkyo.
Check out this link:http://manuals.playstation.net/document/en/ps3/current/settings/index_bdsettings.html

"BD / DVD Audio Output Format (HDMI)
Set the audio output format to use when playing a BD or DVD containing audio recorded in Dolby Digital or DTS format. This setting is used when an audio output device is connected to the system via an HDMI cable.
Bitstream	Set to output audio with the original digital signal prioritized.
Linear PCM	Set to output audio by converting the digital signal to Linear PCM format."

Just select Bitstream and you are set.


Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Where actually do I find bitstream? I stumbled upon it yersterday and for the life of me I cannot find it again. Maybe because it's not an option on the PS3 today because of the multichannel button I pushed yesterday on the receiver? I can't seem to find bitstream! Ugh.

UPDATE: Found bitstream under video. Now since I fooled with the 705 for some reason I am getting no sound at all. And I cannot get it off Multichannel. This is getting frustrating. The manual shows how to engage it but not how to disengage it.

1:00AM:rubeyes: and I figured it out! I had to reset my 705 to clear whatever mistake I made that wouldn't let me hear any audio. No biggie though. I'll run Audessey tomorrow. So now that the PS3 is set to bitstream, when I put in a movie, the Multich is gone. Granted it is there when the BR is just getting put in, etc, in fact all sorts of different sound icons appear during the previews until the movie starts, them Multich disappears and the Dolby or DTS appears. 

Sounds awesome!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am glad you finally have everything configured. More than likely, you were in analog multichannel input mode. If that happens again, on the remote control, press the Audio Sel button until HDMI shows up on the display.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tiggers97 (May 13, 2008)

Singing along with the choir:
The PS3 WAS a good pick for a blu-ray player a few years ago. Now, you can get better stand alone blu-ray players for a lot less that do a better job for playing movies. 
Now if you were thinking about toying with a media center, that would be an additional reason to go with the PS3.

If you really do go with the PS3 and don't want the bundled extras, there is always Christmas around the corner, or just sell or trade the extras for some blu-ray movies.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I still think the PS3 remains a good choice for a BDP. Primarily because it is pretty much guaranteed to play all discs and has fast loading times. There are a number of Players that have certain discs that will not play. Or will not play until a firmware update is released. Couple the fact that Disc Authoring Houses use the PS3 (due to initial popularity and market share) to test playback on all new titles and you have a Player that will play every Blu Ray.

That being said, the general consensus is that all 1080p/24 images are indistinguishable. DVD Playback is a major differentiator between BDP's. Sadly, the PS3 does not excel in this capacity with fairly bad test results on DVD. Thankfully, by setting the PS3 at 480i, you can use a Receiver to handle the video performance.

What really makes all of this amazing is that this is a Gaming Console we are talking about that Sony, to get Blu Ray to the masses, incorporated a Blu Ray Drive in. I suppose after losing with Beta Max, they were willing to lose the initial Billions by selling units hundreds of Dollars below cost.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I checl www.slickdeals.com a few times a day for amazing deals. Typically the best deals on a PS3 have to do with Bing cashback. If you can find a store honoring 20% Bing cash back, like Sears is at the moment, that's $60 off.

Aside from the ability to play PS3 games and always having the latest firmware updates, a huge advantage is it's functionality as a media server. With a standard 80gb hard drive and the ability to swap it out for one as large as you are willing to spend, you can fit all your music, pictures, and videos on it to use as a hub for your HT.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Checked it to confirm and it is still going - 20% off electronics from Sears with Bing cashback. PS3 = $240 + tax.

http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?threadid=1755096


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is a nice savings. There still might be a deal on the PS3 is this Sunday's flyers as it is the last one before Christmas.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## wynshadwm (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello Guys" got a question for y'all ?? as my experience with PS3 is so so!! is it possible to utilized a Sony BR remote from the Sony BR-550 player  (to get in the menu function's of the PS-3) ?

Thanks wyn.


----------

